# Lemon Law attorney letters



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze Eco, it's been a reliable car so far. Starting about a year ago I get an average of two letters a week from attorneys wanting to help me with the "lemon" they say I own, UGH really? I'm not familiar with their angle on this, what are the attorneys hoping getting out of it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I've got a few of those, I just throw them away. Every state lemon law is different but I've never seen one that covers defects beyond the first year of ownership. Here is Wisconsin's Lemon Law, would take allot to even qualify. 



1 year old or less and still under warranty.
Have a serious defect the dealer can't fix in 4 attempts.
Have one or many defects that prevent you from using it for 30 days of non-consecutive driving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

$$$

The letters are from class action lawyers looking to find the minimum number of people to file a class action suit against GM. What's in it for the so-called class members is a few bucks but the lawyers who bring these suits rake in millions.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> $$$
> 
> The letters are from class action lawyers looking to find the minimum number of people to file a class action suit against GM. What's in it for the so-called class members is a few bucks but the lawyers who bring these suits rake in millions.


What is the cause of action in these so called class action suits is what I'd like to know?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you haven't had a problem with your car, you are obviously on a mailing list of people that have Cruzes. In hopes of finding someone to say OMG yes!!!!! Like this phone call I go on my cell that I had better call back now bc my identity has been compromised and there is a judgement against me. Unless I call back at this # it will go before a judge or magistrate.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What is the cause of action in these so called class action suits is what I'd like to know?


I'm not sure about lemon laws, but in the past, it's been CRT monitors that say they're 17", but that's the tube size, not the display area. Or "40GB" hard drives that when formatted only show 36GB. Recently it was a 12" subway sandwich that wasn't 12".


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Rocco611 said:


> I'm not familiar with their angle on this, what are the attorneys hoping getting out of it?







They try to shake down GM for millions, you maybe get a check large enough to buy a pack of gum, after a few years.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rocco611 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze Eco, it's been a reliable car so far. Starting about a year ago I get an average of two letters a week from attorneys wanting to help me with the "lemon" they say I own, UGH really? I'm not familiar with their angle on this, what are the attorneys hoping getting out of it?


Lawyers are just blood sucking parasites that feed off of anything. You think politicians are bad? HAH!!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Majority of politicians have law degrees and were practicing lawyers prior to their political avocation.

I often wonder why we keep hiring (voting in) lawyers, folks that we generally don't trust, into positions that can change our lives (ie, Presidents and every position below)
Lawyers involved in congress.....I suppose......that is the business of law.......Lawyers as President/Vice President.......doesn't seem to ever work out.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What is the cause of action in these so called class action suits is what I'd like to know?


The letters are phishing expeditions. They will have a list of "common" claims, most of which have common solutions. Every time I see someone with a car complaint on the news I want to reach out to the reporter and run their idiotic ass down with a clue-bat. Invariably the complaint is something that can be fixed on a single visit. I actually wrote one TV station and told them that the problem was a known issue and that GM had a solution for it and because of this they should be asking the questions of the dealership that couldn't fix the car. The response I got back was very telling - "We have dropped the story because the local GM dealerships are large advertisers and they threatened to pull their ads."


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a niece and a nephew that are attorneys, try to view them as family, but it is not easy. Don't dare ask them a simple legal question, want me to sign a contract first. 

Day after my accident, loving wife decided to divorce me, gather she didn't feel I could support her extravagant life style anymore. Talk about bloodsuckers crawling out of the woodwork. They sure like to take advantage of a person with problems, wonder how they can sleep at night. 

Want to see a whole bunch of attorneys? Try congress.


----------



## grendel20 (Oct 4, 2017)

Rocco611 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze Eco, it's been a reliable car so far. Starting about a year ago I get an average of two letters a week from attorneys wanting to help me with the "lemon" they say I own, UGH really? I'm not familiar with their angle on this, what are the attorneys hoping getting out of it?


You're on a list of Chevrolet Cruze owners, which has some pretty well known issues (water pump / engine issues). So, they're just seeing if you've had those issues so you can bring a claim. It looks like you're in California, which has a fairly strong set of lemon laws. Getting the letters isn't a bad thing, though. If you've been having issues, then they can help. 

95% certain it's not a class action thing.


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I have had 3 cars in the past 4 years get taken back as lemons. There is no need for attorney. You fill out the forms on the online lemon law web site and wait for a rep to call you. Tell them what is going on and they file it to the car manufactor. 1 of the lemons took 1 week and they returned all the money ever paid on it and also down payment asap


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

BU54 said:


> Lawyers are just blood sucking parasites that feed off of anything. You think politicians are bad? HAH!!!


That's because in class action settlements, two of the parties are represented at the bargaining table, and those two parties seem to get the bargains. I'm of course talking about the defendant and the plaintiffs' attorneys. 
Then you end up with de minimus settlements and de maximus attorney's fees. 

Hooray, I get a coupon for a discount off my next purchase (like the GM pickup truck gas tank settlement of the 1990s), while my attorneys rake in millions!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Taxman said:


> That's because in class action settlements, two of the parties are represented at the bargaining table, and those two parties seem to get the bargains. I'm of course talking about the defendant and the plaintiffs' attorneys.
> Then you end up with de minimus settlements and de maximus attorney's fees.
> 
> Hooray, I get a coupon for a discount off my next purchase (like the GM pickup truck gas tank settlement of the 1990s), while my attorneys rake in millions!


That actually happened with my mom and her 2016 Acadia. There was a situation with MPG being misrepresented on window stickers or something like that. She pretty much gets what her Escalade she replaced it with got. They send out GMC visa or master cards with money on it. The full amount won per car wasn't on it tho, lawyer fees ate a chunk of it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> That actually happened with my mom and her 2016 Acadia. There was a situation with MPG being misrepresented on window stickers or something like that. She pretty much gets what her Escalade she replaced it with got. They send out GMC visa or master cards with money on it. The full amount won per car wasn't on it tho, lawyer fees ate a chunk of it.


She got a debit card that can be spent anywhere, or only at a GM franchise?

What my dad got for his 1985 pickup was a coupon, good for something like $500 off on a new GM vehicle. 
EDIT: this link says it was $1000. Too bad it had an expiration date and the folks had no need for a new car at the time. A coupon instead of a check isn't good, but I'd forgotten that it was a very large coupon. 

I would have been happier if they'd paid for the new gas tank I put in it when it was about five years old. (not related to the 'exploding tank' suit, it was a farm truck, and the tank was wrapped in a plastic shield about as thick as a plastic bumper cover, mud etc collected between the tank and the shield and rusted the tank quite quickly)

IIRC the coupons were transferable, but dad just let his expire unused. 
I wonder if I could sell it on eBay as a collectible?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Patman said:


> If you haven't had a problem with your car, you are obviously on a mailing list of people that have Cruzes.


Purchased from your state's motor vehicle registration database, no doubt. 

Kind of hard to opt out of lists like that, unless you pass a law guaranteeing driver privacy, like some states do for weapons permits. I wonder if the gov't agencies would testify against such a bill, complaining that it would cost them the revenue they get from selling drivers' information.


----------



## grendel20 (Oct 4, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Purchased from your state's motor vehicle registration database, no doubt.
> 
> Kind of hard to opt out of lists like that, unless you pass a law guaranteeing driver privacy, like some states do for weapons permits. I wonder if the gov't agencies would testify against such a bill, complaining that it would cost them the revenue they get from selling drivers' information.


Yeah. Shelby and DPPA law controls here (en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver%27s_Privacy_Protection_Act). I believe that when you're at the DMV, there is a box you can check to ensure you're not put on an automotive list. Or, if you get a letter from an attorney, you can ask them to remove you from their list.


----------



## grendel20 (Oct 4, 2017)

Taxman said:


> She got a debit card that can be spent anywhere, or only at a GM franchise?
> 
> What my dad got for his 1985 pickup was a coupon, good for something like $500 off on a new GM vehicle.
> EDIT: this link says it was $1000. Too bad it had an expiration date and the folks had no need for a new car at the time. A coupon instead of a check isn't good, but I'd forgotten that it was a very large coupon.
> ...


A class action from 1995!?!? Holy heck. I mean, if the car was manufactured in '84 and purchased in '85, if you got ANYTHING 10 years later, that's a win since, most likely, the statute of limitations on any recovery would have already lapsed by '95.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

I thought this thread was for sample letters...I have one from the attorney I used when I asked Toyota to buy back my Highlander. Simple process and the attorney took like $500 from my check, not bad.


----------



## Mznicetea (Jun 6, 2020)

Rocco611 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze Eco, it's been a reliable car so far. Starting about a year ago I get an average of two letters a week from attorneys wanting to help me with the "lemon" they say I own, UGH really? I'm not familiar with their angle on this, what are the attorneys hoping getting out of it?


Hey what’s the number to the lawyer? Thanks


----------



## Waniciala (Sep 3, 2021)

This poem is a good characteristic for the work of lawyers and solicitors, their job is very hard, and they need to study a lot and gain a lot of experience to be good at their work. In my opinion, their job can be easily compared with the job of doctors. When I was divorcing my wife, I was close to losing all of my property, even though she cheated on me, and she caused the divorce. Luckily a good solicitor from waymanandlong.co.uk represented my interests, and I could save at least half of what I had.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Waniciala said:


> I agree with you. Only a lawyer can help you


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

